# barrel clamp screw on remington 597



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

Last night my buddy and I were out shooting and it rained on us a little bit. I cleaned the gun and that's all good. My question is I noticed some rust from the time it got wet to when I cleaned it on the barrel clamp screw. Am I able to take that out to clean and re assemble safely? Are any special tools needed other than the allen head wrench? I sprayed some rem oil on it for now, but wasn't sure if it was okay for me to take that apart. Thanks


----------



## TheDrew (Aug 9, 2011)

I would assume you are talking about the small bolt below the chamber that attaches the barrel to the receiver. Just putting some good oil, maybe hit it with steel wool to take the surface rust off should take care of it, I wouldn't bother with taking it out, it physically holds the barrel to the receiver, and probably would be more trouble than its worth.

Just my 2 cents.

part 23 in the attached schematic

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/SchematicDisplay.aspx?schem=/images/schematics/Remington_597_schem.jpg&name=597+%28*%29


----------



## polarbear78 (Jan 26, 2011)

TheDrew said:


> I would assume you are talking about the small bolt below the chamber that attaches the barrel to the receiver. Just putting some good oil, maybe hit it with steel wool to take the surface rust off should take care of it, I wouldn't bother with taking it out, it physically holds the barrel to the receiver, and probably would be more trouble than its worth.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


yup, that's the part. Thanks.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

I read an article recently from a gun forum, maybe here, that some independant lab had done on rust preventatives. Believe it or not, WD40 was one of the best out something like 30 lubes and greases. I know I always pray mine down after coming in from a wet hunt, and rarely have no problem.


----------

